# 7 Ways to Predict a Dramatic Sunset



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 22, 2013)

I've updated my blog with a new article:

Majeed Badizadegan Photography | 7 Ways to Predict a Dramatic Sunset

This was the sunset last night. It had been raining most of the day, but cleared up toward the evening. I made a spontaneous decision to get over to this area when I saw early signs of a good sunset.  




After the Rain by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr


----------



## elmhurre (Oct 30, 2013)

Did you used any filters?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 31, 2013)

elmhurre said:


> Did you used any filters?



For that particular shot I used a ND Grad filter.


----------



## lambertpix (Oct 31, 2013)

Good article - TFS.  It seems that the more shooting I do outdoors, the more attuned I become to weather patterns.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 31, 2013)

I've watched thousands of sunrises and sunsets on land and the oceans (haven't most people?). Two of the four reasons I love my job is I get to see beautiful sunsets and sunrises dozens of miles off shore. After awhile you have seen enough to know if it's going to be a good sunset or not. I can tell about 1.5 hours out if it's going to be a sunset/rise that I'm going to like. Of course, it becomes a lot easier if you're watching weather radars and read up on the current thinking on the way our weather works. Buddy of mine and I have been talking for a few years about building a storm chasing vehicle and getting after it... Point is pay attention to the skies and weather long enough and you can "read" it eventually.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks Lambert.



TheFantasticG said:


> I've watched thousands of sunrises and sunsets on land and the oceans (haven't most people?). Two of the four reasons I love my job is I get to see beautiful sunsets and sunrises dozens of miles off shore. After awhile you have seen enough to know if it's going to be a good sunset or not. I can tell about 1.5 hours out if it's going to be a sunset/rise that I'm going to like. Of course, it becomes a lot easier if you're watching weather radars and read up on the current thinking on the way our weather works. Buddy of mine and I have been talking for a few years about building a storm chasing vehicle and getting after it... Point is pay attention to the skies and weather long enough and you can "read" it eventually.



Very well put.


----------



## Imran520 (Nov 2, 2013)

It is very beautiful seen after raining. I like it.


----------

